

Looking to build a small talented team for Facebook app - samwise

As the title says I'm looking to build a small team of "hackers" to work on a facebook app/widget. The application is called officebook and it a series off little applications that can be collaboratively worked on by friends. applications include basic clones of word,excel ,powerpoint. It will be hard given the restrictions, but thats what makes it fun. More details avialable, e-mail me if you are interested. <p>Also any feedback would great.
======
aston
Just curious, what's the ultimate value here? I feel like I can already do
that sort of collaborative editing through a number of existing services. And
I can't see what being inside of Facebook adds to that experience, since
editing documents together isn't something friends casually happen upon.

~~~
samwise
The added value is that users don't have to subscribe to a new service. It's
easily accessible, there is no real way for your friends to know about your
writely, With our service they can see all the files on you profile page and
be able to edit them if they have the permissions.This application is still
most useful than 80% of the apps on facebook.

~~~
aston
All of my friends already have Gmail accounts. If we're gonna make up
percentages, I bet 80% of Facebook users do, too.

~~~
samwise
I have yet to see an original idea from any facebook app. They are all
rehashing old ideas.

My app is pretty solid. It's not intended to replace over take Google apps but
rather to target the people that do not use/know about Googles office
products.

Google audience tends to be tech savvy, which is a direct contrast to
facebooks members.

